# FreeFallThumbFight



## MaNiaC.at (24. August 2011)

*FreeFallThumbFight*

                                                                                                                                                                Hallo

Was haltet ihr von meinem Daumenkampf im Freifall ?

Tandemsprung von Michael bei skydive nuggets in Leutkirch - YouTube

Bitte schaut es kurz an, wäre für jeden Klick dankbar.


lg Michael


----------



## tabea1 (22. November 2014)

da finde ich das Video von Naturfroh auch nicht schlecht....) Wieviel Angst die hat. Aber auch super vom Tandemmaster wie cool und locker er das gemacht hat !


----------



## tabea1 (26. November 2014)

Und hier nochmal ein kurzes update....

irgendwie hat mich das thema nicht in ruhe lassen und da hab ich mich zu der verrückten Idee hinreißen lassen selbst einen Tandemsprung mit den Leuten von Luftmonster zu machen. Ahhhhh ich bin so aufgeregt, nächstes Jahr im April gehts dann hoch auf 4000m. Ich bin gespannt, hoffentlich mache ich mir nicht so in die Hose wie das Mädchen vom Video)))))) FREU


----------

